#  1 an, 7000 posts  [aire d'autoroute] 



## Finn_Atlas (6 Décembre 2003)

héhé hoho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sans Vaseline,  j'avais peur que ça ne passe pas. 

Allez, tournée d'eau polluée mais épurée par Brita 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...._avec en prime un subwoofer Jptk® dédicacé par bb19_


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

Bon anniversaire mon Finn


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

Et bonjour à Prerima


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

Dire que ca fat un an que ca dur


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

Allez, avoue, t'as couché pour être modo


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

Quel floodeur ce Finn


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

Allez, tournée générale


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Allez, tournée générale



de flood


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

Mais attend toi, on est pas le 10 aujourd'hui


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Mais attend toi, on est pas le 10 aujourd'hui



Quoi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



5 jours de flood parcequ'il est modo


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

Et ben, on peux dire que tu sais recevoir


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

C'est pas tout mais c'est pas mon thread ici


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

Finn


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

Finn


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

Finn PooooOOoOOoOOOoOOOOOoooOOOOoOOwwwwWWWwwwwwWwWwwwwWWWWaaaAAAaaaaaaAAaaaaaAaaAh


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

Allez, arretez de regarder TF1


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

Bon, on fait quoi maintenant ?
On attend le 10 ou bien


----------



## semac (6 Décembre 2003)

pffffffiiioooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu respect


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

Bon, elle est sympa ta fête mais t'es même pas là


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

Garcon, s'il vous plait, la même chose


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

Euh, non, le pastis chaud c'est pour la demoiselle


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

Merci, oui un peu plus haut


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

voilà


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

encore un ch'ti peu


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bon, elle est sympa ta fête mais t'es même pas là


C'est vrai il invite pour son anniversaire et puis il s'en va sans payer sa tournée pas sympa ça


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

merci


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai il invite pour son anniversaire et puis il s'en va sans payer sa tournée pas sympa ça



Finnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

Hell-o  tibomong4, donc c'est lui Finn


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

Tu sais on t'en avait parlé


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

Et là c'est son flood d'anniversaire, que c'est même pas aujourd'hui


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Décembre 2003)

ha je comprends il était en train de se changer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais il va revenir vers le 25 en attendant


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

et dire que j'ai même pas recu de carton d'invite par MP


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Décembre 2003)

je floods


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Décembre 2003)

tu floods


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> ha je comprends il était en train de se changer
> mais il va revenir vers le 25 en attendant



Euh, il faudrait peut-être qu'il revienne avant quand même


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Décembre 2003)

il flood


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> je floods



Voilà


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Décembre 2003)

nous floodons


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> tu floods



Tu comprends vite


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Décembre 2003)

vous floodez


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> il flood



Bon, on l'a déjà fait, mais ca fait partie du jeu


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> nous floodons



oui


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Décembre 2003)

ils floodent


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> vous floodez



exactement, mais tu peux me dire tu


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> ils floodent



Bravo


et maintenat au futur


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

C'est joli un Bar la nuit


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> oui








 perturbation de flooding t'as tout cassé ma déclinaison


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

Quoi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 T'as déjà fini ?


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> perturbation de flooding t'as tout cassé ma déclinaison



j'essayerais de flooder moins vite la prochaine fois


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

bon


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

Mais qu'est ce qui t'a pris Finn ? se tromper de 5 jours


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> C'est joli un Bar la nuit


oui un far ça clignote  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  de flooding
faut que j'arrête là


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Mais qu'est ce qui t'a pris Finn ? se tromper de 5 jours



J'etais pas pret


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Mais qu'est ce qui t'a pris Finn ? se tromper de 5 jours



Encore, t'as de la chance que je sois passé par ici


----------



## iMax (6 Décembre 2003)

Ça sent l'UltraFlood par ici


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> oui un far ça clignote de flooding
> faut que j'arrête là




C'etait une jolie mise en bouche de flood.

Entraine toi et vient nous faire plus de 360 posts le 10


----------



## iMax (6 Décembre 2003)

'soir les floodeurs du vendredi soir


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ça sent l'UltraFlood par ici



Modérateur


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> 'soir les floodeurs du vendredi soir



Hell-o iMax vieux floodeur


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Décembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ça sent l'UltraFlood par ici


Les effluves sont arivées jusqu'à toi alors profite prend une part de flood c'est Fynn qui régale


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Modérateur



Tiens un bouton


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> Les effluves sont arivées jusqu'à toi alors profite prend une part de flood c'est Fynn qui régale



Finn c'est avec un i, comme Finn


----------



## iMax (6 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> Les effluves sont arivées jusqu'à toi alors profite prend une part de flood c'est Fynn qui régale








Merci Finn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On va faire court aujourd'hui, pas plus que 100 pages, OK?


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)




----------



## iMax (6 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> C'etait une jolie mise en bouche de flood.
> 
> Entraine toi et vient nous faire plus de 360 posts le 10



Uh ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Y'a quoi le 10 ?


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Merci Finn
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca me semble raisonnable mais va pas falloir disserter de trop alors


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Finn c'est avec un i, comme Finn








 excès de flood sûrement


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Uh ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben Finn s'est enregistré le 10/12/2002 voir ici 

et donc aujourd'hui ben je sais pas


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ca me semble raisonnable mais va pas falloir disserter de trop alors


je flooderai


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> excès de flood sûrement



Oulà


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Décembre 2003)

tu flooderas


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> je flooderai



et ben voilà


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Décembre 2003)

il floodera


----------



## iMax (6 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ca me semble raisonnable mais va pas falloir disserter de trop alors



...tout en gardant un certain rythme


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> tu flooderas


----------



## iMax (6 Décembre 2003)

...une certaine efficacité


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Décembre 2003)

nous flooderons


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Décembre 2003)

vous flooderez


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> ...tout en gardant un certain rythme



Cela va de sois, on a une réputation quand même


----------



## iMax (6 Décembre 2003)

Lèves-toi et floode


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Décembre 2003)

ils flooderont


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Lèves-toi et floode



la distribution du flood


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Décembre 2003)

que je floode


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> ils flooderont



Bien, et le subjonctif de l'indicatif passé ?


----------



## iMax (6 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Cela va de sois, on a une réputation quand même



Certes...


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Décembre 2003)

que tu floodes


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Décembre 2003)

qu'il floode


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Décembre 2003)

que nous floodions


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Certes...



Ca t'aurait pas donné la grosse tête ?


----------



## iMax (6 Décembre 2003)

Ich floode


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Décembre 2003)

que vous floodiez


----------



## iMax (6 Décembre 2003)

du floodest


----------



## iMax (6 Décembre 2003)

er floodet


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

mais dis moi, tu devrais dépasser les 200 bientôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu voudrais pas ouvrir un thread pour ca ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Décembre 2003)

qu'ils floodent


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ich floode



Euh oui, mais encore


----------



## iMax (6 Décembre 2003)

sie flooden


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Décembre 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> er floodet



j'suis une bille en latin


----------



## iMax (6 Décembre 2003)

wir flooden


----------



## iMax (6 Décembre 2003)

ihr floodet


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> wir flooden



wi wi


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

>



1 bien placé, et 5 pas à leur place


----------



## Oizo (6 Décembre 2003)

999...


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Décembre 2003)

tu sais qu'on peut jouer au Master Mind avec les


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

Attention, il fallait tourner la page


----------



## iMax (6 Décembre 2003)

C'est pas du latin, c'est de l'Allemand...


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> ihr floodet



grd flood


----------



## Oizo (6 Décembre 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> 999...



... et 1000 messages !


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> 1 bien placé, et 5 pas à leur place


apparemment les grands esprits se rencontrent


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> 999...



666


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> tu sais qu'on peut jouer au Master Mind avec les



Qu'est-ce que je viens de dire


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas du latin, c'est de l'Allemand...



Ahhhh, Da, da


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> ... et 1000 messages !



Youpi, Bravo Oizo


----------



## iMax (6 Décembre 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> ... et 1000 messages !



Félicitations


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> ... et 1000 messages !



Allez, fais comme chez toi, c'est la tournée de Finn


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Décembre 2003)

6669996669996669996669996669996669996669996669996669996669996696699966699966699666999666999666 tu me dis si il manque une maille au tricot


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Félicitations



Zoli


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> 6669996669996669996669996669996669996669996669996669996669996696699966699966699666999666999666 tu me dis si il manque une maille au tricot



6669996669996669996669996669996669996669996669996669996 ..Etc


----------



## Oizo (6 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Youpi, Bravo Oizo



merci !


----------



## iMax (6 Décembre 2003)

bon fa fuffa comme fi


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

Vlà t'y pas que ca recommence


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> ....



et qua ca continue


----------



## iMax (6 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Zoli



Merci, cher collègue floodeur


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> et qua ca continue



J'aurais du prende le 23 pouces


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Décembre 2003)

faudrait quand même penser à aller à la ligne


----------



## Oizo (6 Décembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Félicitations








 Merci !


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Vlà t'y pas que ca recommence


 vi


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Merci, cher collègue floodeur



Bon je vais au ravito, floodez bien


----------



## iMax (6 Décembre 2003)

Au fait, un petit truc pour pouvoir flooder librement:


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> faudrait quand même penser à aller à la ligne



Hein ?

Qui c'est qu'a eteind la lumieres


----------



## Oizo (6 Décembre 2003)

Pourquoi je suis "Membre d\'élite" et pas "Membre d'élite"


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi je suis "Membre d\'élite" et pas "Membre d'élite"



Parceque t'es un Oizo ?


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi je suis "Membre d\'élite" et pas "Membre d'élite"



Ou un coup de Zaza \:


----------



## iMax (6 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> ravito


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Décembre 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> Merci !


Félicitations flood 1000


----------



## Oizo (6 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ou un coup de Zaza \:








 Bon faut que j'arrive à 2000 pour être Accro à MacG  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est bien parti...


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Décembre 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi je suis "Membre d\'élite" et pas "Membre d'élite"


parce que ta mouette a un drôle d'air


----------



## iMax (6 Décembre 2003)

°?®??®?°¡øåß?@ªº?¬?©??~µ«???ÈÎ·¯Å??·¯ÁËÈÎÍÙ?Ø????»÷?

...en fait...


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bon je vais au ravito, floodez bien


bon appétit je serais peut être parti quand tu reviendras


----------



## Oizo (6 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> parce que ta mouette a un drôle d'air



Qu'est-ce qu'elle a ma mouette ?


----------



## iMax (6 Décembre 2003)

UltraFlood, on en a une énorme envie.


----------



## iMax (6 Décembre 2003)

UltraFlood un jour, UltraFlood toujours !


----------



## iMax (6 Décembre 2003)

C'est quoi le ravito ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Décembre 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce qu'elle a ma mouette ?


Quoi ma mouette? Qu'est ce qu'elle a ma mouette? Quelque chose qui ne va pas? Elle ne nous reviens pas?


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Décembre 2003)

ravitaillement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enfin je crois je ne pratique pas le GlobalCut depuis bien longtemps


----------



## Oizo (6 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ma mouette? Qu'est ce qu'elle a ma mouette? Quelque chose qui ne va pas? Elle ne nous reviens pas?


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> ravitaillement
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui c'est bien ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais c'etait pas à manger


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> UltraFlood un jour, UltraFlood toujours !



UltraFlood un jour, UltraFlood toujours !


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

Alors pour vous motiver :

 <blockquote><font class="small"> Top 10 des posteurs du Bar des dernières 24 heures:</font><hr />  
GlobalCut 81
tibomong4 48
iMax 24
thebiglebowsky 23
nato kino 17
Finn_Atlas 12
WebOliver 10
Oizo 9
Roberto Vendez 9
Luc G 8

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

Finn, t'as du retard


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

Et dire que Karl est parti


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Finn, t'as du retard



Enfin avec 5 jours d'avance


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Et dire que Karl est parti


 moi aussi je m'en vais je vous souhaite une bonne nuit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et à demain  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Global ya un truc qui t'attend en face  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bonne nuit à tous


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

 1 an, 7000 posts  [aire d'autoroute] 


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small"> Finn_Atlas:</font><hr />  1 an, 7000 posts  [aire d'autoroute]  

[/QUOTE] 

Tu parts en vacances


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small"> Finn_Atlas:</font><hr />  1 an, 7000 posts  [aire d'autoroute]  

[/QUOTE] 

T'es parti en week-end


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi je m'en vais je vous souhaite une bonne nuit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bonne nuit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'va voir


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

Trop cool, merci bien


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

Je vais pas tarder non plus


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

Mais dites moi, ca manque un peu de sondage ce thread


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

Bonne


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

nuit


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)




----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (6 Décembre 2003)

Bon alors j'arrive...


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

Juste encore 2 pour bien dormir


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] Bon alors j'arrive...



Ah  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je vais peut-etre rester un peu alors


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (6 Décembre 2003)

vous je sais pas,


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] vous je sais pas,



et bien j'allais partir, et d'ailleurs je vais pas tarder


----------



## Oizo (6 Décembre 2003)

Bonne


----------



## Oizo (6 Décembre 2003)

Nuit !


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (6 Décembre 2003)

... mais moi, le flood...


----------



## iMax (6 Décembre 2003)

JE ne vais plus rester très longtemps


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (6 Décembre 2003)

ben je supporterais pas de voir ça dans mes forums


----------



## iMax (6 Décembre 2003)

...juste le temps de finir de charger la BA de Kill Bill...


----------



## iMax (6 Décembre 2003)

KillBill qui, d'ailleur, est vraiment excellent....


----------



## iMax (6 Décembre 2003)




----------



## iMax (6 Décembre 2003)

(baillement)


----------



## iMax (6 Décembre 2003)

Bon, le chargement est bientot fini


----------



## iMax (6 Décembre 2003)

...en conséquence...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (6 Décembre 2003)

Heureusement, personne n'a encore osé


----------



## iMax (6 Décembre 2003)

...bonne nuit.


----------



## iMax (6 Décembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] Heureusement, personne n'a encore osé



Ça viendra


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (6 Décembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ça viendra



manquerait plus que ça


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (6 Décembre 2003)

nan nan... tous au bar


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (6 Décembre 2003)

Déjà quand on voit le comportement des modérateurs qu'ils ont là-bas


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (6 Décembre 2003)

De vrais gamins


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (6 Décembre 2003)

'Pas dans les forums jeux qu'on verrait ça, moijvouldi


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (6 Décembre 2003)

Il paraît même qu'un d'entre eux s'est ouvert un thread rien que pour lui parce qu'il était arrivé à 7000 posts en 1 an


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (6 Décembre 2003)

si si


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (6 Décembre 2003)

Je vous jure


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (6 Décembre 2003)

Même qu'il s'est planté de cinq jours dans la date


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (6 Décembre 2003)

Mouahahahahahaaa


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (6 Décembre 2003)

arg... pfrrt... 

Laissez tomber... c'est nerveux


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (6 Décembre 2003)

bon...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tu parts en vacances



non je laisse Mackie sur le bord de l'autoroute l'an prochain (comme les chiens abandonnés.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Décembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] De vrais gamins



et encore ca se voit que tu vas pas souvent dans le forum clan M4K ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (parait même que les modos là bas c'est comme les flics dans les banlieues : z'ont pas le droit de séjour  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Ce sont devenues des zones de non droit parait-il  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 moijdis : ca fait peur !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Euh, non, le pastis chaud c'est pour la demoiselle















 mais ici maintenant on le boit sans eau ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon allez c'est reparti pour une journée ... ( *attention messieurs dames tout de suite une vente flash sur le pastis ! viite viiite ce n'est valable que 10 minutes .. puis nous irons au télthon et enfin nous irons rendre visite à ce pauvre jeune homme de chez Brita ! Brita : les purificateurs d'eau inutilisables les jours de pollution ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* )

On s'y croirait non ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Mais qu'est ce qui t'a pris Finn ? se tromper de 5 jours



je ne me suis pas trompé de 5 jours  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'ai juste pris de l'avance par rapport au compteur : là on fête les 7000 posts, dans 4 jours on fetera les "1" ans... mais alors sans ultraflood.. même pas un doigt


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Décembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] Même qu'il s'est planté de cinq jours dans la date



je ne me suis pas trompé de 5 jours  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'ai juste pris de l'avance par rapport au compteur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 : là on fête les 7000 posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , dans 4 jours on fetera les "1" ans... mais alors sans suisse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.. même pas un doigt


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Décembre 2003)

Juste un petit bonjour après sport  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






N'oublie pas la baguette de sourcier pour aller chez Brita


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] Il paraît même qu'un d'entre eux s'est ouvert un thread rien que pour lui parce qu'il était arrivé à 7000 posts en 1 an



Euh


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Décembre 2003)

Bravo jeune padawan !


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Décembre 2003)

A part le fait d'être tombé modérateur tu as par court quasiment sans faute !


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Décembre 2003)

J'hésite


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Décembre 2003)

Dois-je flooder ou pas ?


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Décembre 2003)

D'un côté le sujet à l'air là pour ça


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Décembre 2003)

Mais c'est con j'ai pas trop le temps là


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Décembre 2003)

Pas grave, je vais reviendre cet après-midi


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Décembre 2003)

A tout à l'heure


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Décembre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> D'un côté le sujet à l'air là pour ça


On dirait bien en effet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais il faudrait quand même que tu en sois sûr avant de continuer


----------



## supermoquette (7 Décembre 2003)

phew 9 pages de lues et chuis pas déçu, c'est normal?


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Décembre 2003)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> phew 9 pages de lues et chuis pas déçu, c'est normal?


Moi j'ai lu que la 1 et la 8 et ça m'a paru bien


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> On dirait bien en effet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ben oui, ça m'embêterai de flooder alors qu'il faut pas


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Décembre 2003)

D'un autre coté, y en a qu'ont floodé ici avant moi, dont un modérateur, alors ça doit être bon.


----------



## supermoquette (7 Décembre 2003)

de toute manière ils sont à l'AES les modos non?


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Décembre 2003)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> phew 9 pages de lues et chuis pas déçu, c'est normal?


Pour ma part je resterai modeste une grosse déception peut toujours survenir inopinément et à l'insu de mon plein gré    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Petit padawan laisse la parole à mes pairs.


----------



## supermoquette (7 Décembre 2003)

oui mais je sens que tu vas poster


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Décembre 2003)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> oui mais je sens que tu vas poster


comment t'as deviné  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu débutes ta formation de sourcier MacG?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Heu si tu veux des cours supplémentaires le formateur c'est Finn Atlas il est diplômé es Brita depuis quelques jours


----------



## supermoquette (7 Décembre 2003)

Finn atlas? nan, il post peu, mais utile


----------



## nato kino (7 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> non je laisse Mackie sur le bord de l'autoroute l'an prochain (comme les chiens abandonnés..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un an encore ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_Putain, encore un an !!_


----------



## nato kino (7 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> et encore ca se voit que tu vas pas souvent dans le forum clan M4K !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et armés avec ça !! Des haches en plastiques, des sarbacanes en carton, des lampes électriques, des masques de _mickey_ pour faire peur, et j'en passe...!! Que ne vont-ils pas inventer encore ?!


----------



## nato kino (7 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> mais alors sans ultraflood.. même pas un doigt



Oui, en dessous de cinq, on apprécie pas bien !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Décembre 2003)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Finn atlas? nan, il post peu, mais utile


----------



## iMax (7 Décembre 2003)

Les modérateurs à l'AES ?!?


----------



## iMax (7 Décembre 2003)

...la voie est libre alors


----------



## iMax (7 Décembre 2003)

&lt;-- M-3


----------



## supermoquette (7 Décembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> &lt;-- M-3














 càd?

gaffe y a foguenne qui post depuis l'AES le pervers


----------



## iMax (7 Décembre 2003)

&lt;-- M-2


----------



## supermoquette (7 Décembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> &lt;-- M-2



te tcheu chuis béte, ok je vais t'y pousser


----------



## nato kino (7 Décembre 2003)

tout ça pour 2000 malheureux petits posts !!


----------



## iMax (7 Décembre 2003)

&lt;-- M-1


----------



## supermoquette (7 Décembre 2003)

ah c'est petit ça


----------



## iMax (7 Décembre 2003)

voila.


----------



## iMax (7 Décembre 2003)

Hein ? Je suis tj membre d'élite ?!?


----------



## iMax (7 Décembre 2003)

Ah, mais j'ai gagné une étoile


----------



## supermoquette (7 Décembre 2003)

mouais ça sent le post là


----------



## iMax (7 Décembre 2003)

*snif-snif*


----------



## iMax (7 Décembre 2003)

Un peu, c'est vrai..


----------



## nato kino (7 Décembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Hein ? Je suis tj membre d'élite ?!?



_*Mouhahahahahahahaahahahaaa*_


----------



## supermoquette (7 Décembre 2003)

c'est vrai que même pas 5 post par jour c'est limite limite


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Décembre 2003)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai que même pas 5 post par jour c'est limite limite


c'est un copain de Max Headroom ? non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






heu ptit question comment tu fais pour connaître son nombre de post par jour?


----------



## nato kino (7 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> c'est un copain de Max Headroom ? non
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Hummm !!*






Le cours préparatoire, ça se repasse ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> *Hummm !!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok je sais tu n'es pas du style à faire du soutien scolaire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 mais quelqu'un peut -il me répondre svp


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Décembre 2003)

ok j'ai trouvé merci quand même


----------



## nato kino (7 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> ok j'ai trouvé merci quand même



_Bravo !!_





Tu ne t'es pas fait aider, c'est bien sûr ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> _Bravo !!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non mes profs sont partis en week-end alors


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Décembre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> tu as par court quasiment sans faute !




ce qui est loin d'être ton cas


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Décembre 2003)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> de toute manière ils sont à l'AES les modos non?



non non


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Décembre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre coté, y en a qu'ont floodé ici avant moi, dont un modérateur, alors ça doit être bon.



Et t'as vu jouer ça où ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Et t'as vu jouer ça où ?


C'est pas Pinocchio c'est Finn Atlas alors ce n'est pas le nez qui pousse ce sont les bois


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Décembre 2003)

je parle évidemment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dans *ce* sujet


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> je parle évidemment
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Décembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ah, mais j'ai gagné une étoile



Bravo


----------



## iMax (8 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bravo



Merci


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Décembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Merci



et bientôt une autre


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> ce qui est loin d'être ton cas


Jalouse


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Et t'as vu jouer ça où ?


En page 8, un type qui vient d'un forum de brutes et dont le nom fini par beru


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> et bientôt une autre


Va falloir activer un peu alors


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Décembre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> En page 8, un type qui vient d'un forum de brutes et dont le nom fini par beru



Ah mais là je ne suis pas d'accord : je pensais que le consensus reposait sur des personnes censées ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pas des barbares suisses


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais là je ne suis pas d'accord : je pensais que le consensus reposait sur des personnes censées !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ouai même que leur arme favorite c'est la petite cuillère rotative une arme redoutable qui mal maîtrisée peut faire des dégâts considérables  :


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Décembre 2003)

Pauv'Billou quand même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lui qui s'est achetée une conduite et qui fait de bonnes actions maintenant... les p'tits suisses vous êtes pas sympas quand même


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Décembre 2003)

Tiens, c'est bientôt le 10


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Décembre 2003)

Ca se rapproche Finn


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Décembre 2003)

Ca se rapproche


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ca se rapproche


Pour que ça ait de l'allure il faudrait qu'il soit à 7100 le dix  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu crois qu'il en est capable  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 parce que là on l'entend plus


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Décembre 2003)

Il prépare peut-être un nouveau cocktail


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Décembre 2003)

ou alors il est tombé dedans  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enfin pas grave on s'en occupe pour le 10 pas vrai?


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Décembre 2003)

hips


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Décembre 2003)




----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>


quequiya?


----------



## iMax (10 Décembre 2003)




----------



## Dark Templar (10 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais là je ne suis pas d'accord : je pensais que le consensus reposait sur des personnes censées !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah oui, le terme modérateur n'était peut-être pas le plus approprié c'est ça ?


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Décembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Décembre 2003)

Bon anouf Finn


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Décembre 2003)

Euh??? c'est à qu'elle heure ton gouté d'anouf ?


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Décembre 2003)

Est-ce que ma Maman peut revenir me chercher vers minuit ?


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Décembre 2003)

Tiens, un 'ti cado


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Décembre 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (10 Décembre 2003)

et une  adresse pour tes fonds d'écran, coloriages


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Décembre 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (10 Décembre 2003)

Bon, on va peut-etre passé aux choses sérieuses maintenant ?


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Décembre 2003)

J'aurais comme un peu soif


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Décembre 2003)

Finn, à


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Décembre 2003)

Comment ca le Bar est fermé


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Décembre 2003)

Bah, je vais patienter


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Décembre 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (10 Décembre 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (10 Décembre 2003)

Allez, reviens Finn


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Décembre 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (10 Décembre 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (10 Décembre 2003)

La fête bat son plein


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Décembre 2003)

Aura-t-on la visite de Finn aujourd'hui ?


----------



## PetIrix (10 Décembre 2003)

Sait pas.

Mais on a bien vu que t'étais là.


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Sait pas.
> 
> Mais on a bien vu que t'étais là.



Ah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je suis plus tout seul


----------



## PetIrix (10 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ah
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben ça fait une plombe que je cherche une place.
Tu les a toutes prises  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Et là paf!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Une place ==&gt; Je poste!


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Décembre 2003)

Bon Anniversaire Finn  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 on attend que tu arrives pour l'ouvrir


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Ben ça fait une plombe que je cherche une place.
> Tu les a toutes prises
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> Bon Anniversaire Finn on attend que tu arrives pour l'ouvrir








 et si on commencait, ca le fera peut-être venir


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> et si on commencait, ca le fera peut-être venir


ok  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et une !


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> ok
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bonne initiative

et bien à votre santé et à Finn


----------



## PetIrix (10 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> ok
> 
> 
> 
> ...



UUuhhh ! Vache !
C'est tôt quand même !


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Décembre 2003)

Et voilà


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Décembre 2003)

Et que la fête commence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Debout Finn


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà



Wahou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 t'as sorti la belle vaisselle


----------



## supermoquette (10 Décembre 2003)

Je veux pas faire le pénible mais aurait pas du ginto, j'préfère?


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Décembre 2003)

Ca devrait se trouver


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Décembre 2003)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je veux pas faire le pénible mais aurait pas du ginto, j'préfère?


et hop   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 voilà pour toi


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> et hop
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'peux en avoir un aussi s'teup


----------



## supermoquette (10 Décembre 2003)

hips, ça tape le ventre vide


----------



## supermoquette (10 Décembre 2003)

j'dirais même qu'ça tabasse


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Décembre 2003)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> hips, ça tape le ventre vide



Ben t'as pas bu du champagne avant


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Décembre 2003)

avec plaisir


----------



## PetIrix (10 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ben t'as pas bu du champagne avant



Moi c'est la cuillérée d'huile d'olive que j'ai pas suportée !!


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> avec plaisir



Hummmm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Excellent, comme chaque fois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est la cuillérée d'huile d'olive que j'ai pas suportée !!



Ouf, je l'ai pas vu passer


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Décembre 2003)

Hips


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bon anouf Finn



merchi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, un 'ti cado



héhé



			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>



hihi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>



haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










z'avez encore bien floodé mes salauds hein !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est le gros eric qui va pas etre content


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eric Cartman ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Eric Cartman ?



 biiiiiiip  mauvaise réponse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Vous passez la main à Thebig qui devrait trouver facilement D 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mouarf .. "passer la main ".. d'solé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Décembre 2003)

Ben merci à Global et nous alors ???!!!! ça fait plaisir ya du favoritisme quand même je trouve là non? hein PetIrix et Supermoquette qu'est ce que vous en pensez?


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> Ben merci à Global et nous alors ???!!!! ça fait plaisir ya du favoritisme quand même je trouve là non? hein PetIrix et Supermoquette qu'est ce que vous en pensez?



C'est vrai ca  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez Finn fait peter ta tournée


----------



## PetIrix (10 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> Ben merci à Global et nous alors ???!!!! ça fait plaisir ya du favoritisme quand même je trouve là non? hein PetIrix et Supermoquette qu'est ce que vous en pensez?



Chais pô. Jamais pensé !


----------



## supermoquette (10 Décembre 2003)

ah mais moi j'ai pas dis bon anni


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Chais pô. Jamais pensé !


Bizarre si ya un truc que tu sais bien faire pourtant c'est penser mais


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2003)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah mais moi j'ai pas dis bon anni


Ben il est pas prêt à te répondre t'as vu dans quel état il est  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 il sait même plus comment il s'appelle, il se parle tout seul même


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2003)

Pas la peine de dire que c'est pas toi c'est pas parce que tu t'es maquillé qu'on t'as pas reconnu


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Décembre 2003)

Allez faire un p'tit tour par là avant de rentrer chez vous


----------



## iMax (11 Décembre 2003)




----------



## iMax (11 Décembre 2003)

C'est possible de réussir au dernier niveau ?


----------



## iMax (11 Décembre 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (11 Décembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> C'est possible de réussir au dernier niveau ?



Oui


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Décembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## iMax (11 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## iMax (11 Décembre 2003)

Au fait Global...


----------



## iMax (11 Décembre 2003)

...il me semble qu'il y a un petit nouveau dans l'équipe


----------



## iMax (11 Décembre 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (11 Décembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Au fait Global...



Oui


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Décembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> ...il me semble qu'il y a un petit nouveau dans l'équipe



Le "petit nouveau" apprend bien vite


----------



## iMax (11 Décembre 2003)

Certes


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2003)




----------



## iMax (11 Décembre 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (11 Décembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Certes



T'as amméné des copains pour la fête à Finn, cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais Finn l'est pô là


----------



## iMax (11 Décembre 2003)




----------



## iMax (11 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> T'as amméné des copains pour la fête à Finn, cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est pas grave, on va festoyer sans lui, il viendra après


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Décembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## iMax (11 Décembre 2003)

En attendant, j'ai amené des potes qui vont mettre l'ambiance


----------



## iMax (11 Décembre 2003)




----------



## iMax (11 Décembre 2003)




----------



## iMax (11 Décembre 2003)




----------



## iMax (11 Décembre 2003)




----------



## iMax (11 Décembre 2003)




----------



## iMax (11 Décembre 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (11 Décembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

>



Celui-ci je me le prend pour ailleurs


----------



## iMax (11 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Celui-ci je me le prend pour ailleurs


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Décembre 2003)

et bien on l'aura pas vu beaucoup Finn


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Décembre 2003)

La fête est finie


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Décembre 2003)

Encore bon anouf Finn


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2003)

Quand est-ce ton anouf Global?


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> Quand est-ce ton anouf Global?



Celui de MacG le 29/09


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2003)

Zut alors si j'avais su 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...il aurait fallu que j'arrive avant


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Celui de MacG le 29/09


 comme Finn virtuel bien sûr !


----------



## iMax (12 Décembre 2003)

Ce qui est hallucinant, c'est que Global s'est enregistré deux semaines après moi et il arrive bientot à 20'000 messages


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Décembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est hallucinant, c'est que Global s'est enregistré deux semaines après moi et il arrive bientot à 20'000 messages



Y'a encore un peu de boulot quand même


----------



## iMax (12 Décembre 2003)

Tu peux le faire pour nouvel ans et viser les 30-40'000 pour l'année prochaine


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Décembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux le faire pour nouvel ans et viser les 30-40'000 pour l'année prochaine


arrête de la pousser toi m'enfin


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Décembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux le faire pour nouvel ans et viser les 30-40'000 pour l'année prochaine



non


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Décembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux le faire pour nouvel ans et viser les 30-40'000 pour l'année prochaine


il doit y avoir des limitations de vitesse


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> il doit y avoir des limitations de vitesse



non


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> non


ben alors


----------



## iMax (12 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> il doit y avoir des limitations de vitesse



Manquerait plus que ça


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> ben alors



Ben j'ai pas envie c'est tout


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ben j'ai pas envie c'est tout


bah on ne te verra plus alors?


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> bah on ne te verra plus alors?



J'ai pas dit ca


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas dit ca


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> je ne me suis pas trompé de 5 jours
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y'a une p'tite sauterie pour les 8000 ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Y'a une p'tite sauterie pour les 8000 ?



oui et puis on fait çà ensemble : je passe les 8000 et toi les 20 000


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> oui et puis on fait çà ensemble : je passe les 8000 et toi les 20 000



Ca me parait dur, sauf si tu parts en vacances quelques jours


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ca me parait dur, sauf si tu parts en vacances quelques jours



en fait, je pensais bosser un peu ce week end


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> en fait, je pensais bosser un peu ce week end



Bon, ben ramasse ce qui tombe des camions alors, ça pourrait t'aider pour les vacances


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben ramasse ce qui tombe des camions alors, ça pourrait t'aider pour les vacances



bah là j'ai un nokia 6000 quelque chose qui est prévu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 un truc cher en plus


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Février 2004)

Attention tu te rapproches des 8000


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ca me parait dur, sauf si tu parts en vacances quelques jours



Global toi aussi une petite piquouse


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Global toi aussi une petite piquouse



T'es infirmière ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Février 2004)




----------



## GlobalCut (12 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

>



Félicitations Finn  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Continue comme ça


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Février 2004)

Félicitations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tiens, ça fait un nouveau vieux briscard du coup


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

>



Bravo Finn


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Mai 2004)

petit et poussif 9000


----------



## maousse (25 Mai 2004)

Désolé mackie, global, dark, finn, tibo et les autres, ce sujet a fait son temps, et pas de version 2, ni 3, etc. 

Bonne continuation  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






[edit]  *Salaud ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*  [edit]


----------

